# Aligator gar takes a furry animal



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

viciouse.......check

brutal....... check

bitchin'........ hell yea!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Only the best from wayne!!!!







Thanks for sharing sir!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Wowee!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

man crazy people and their alligator gars, I would not keep a fish that would get double MY size. Sry just had to let that out. Besides that a very cool vid


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I'm not sure if I'd feed that fish rodents. Gars dont really 'chew', although there's a lot of 'positioning' going on. The problem is rodents have unbelievably powerful jaws and sharp teeth and that rat's head is too close to the gars gills for my comfort (did you see him 'dart' after the rat was in his mouth initially?). For the gar's sake one would hope the rat drowns first. Kinda sick if you stop and think about it.

Not to mention the inhumane treatment of the rat, but why should we go through all that again....


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope that dickheads wife cheats on him with his 2 brothers









Nice gar though


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with acestro about the risk to the gar. I was thinking exactly the same thing. That mouse could have easily gotten ahold of his gills and the gar could have bled out. On the other hand I dont care if you feed a FEEDER mouse! Would people get upset if you fed feeder goldfish to aland animal such as a garter snake? I doubt it....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

co0l vid......you need a biger tank.....like a swinning po0l....


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing video.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

nice find. I wan't sure if it would be able to swallow that..
a mouse with piranhas seems like a quick death compared to that


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> co0l vid......you need a biger tank.....like a swinning po0l....


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Awsome fish, growth rate will soon be an issue


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

cool vid looked like jake had some troubles getting his dinner down lol


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

~I wanna see more blood







out


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

oh no somebody quickly call peta the mouse wasnt torn to bits in tiny pieces so this video is not okay give it a break people there friggin feeder mice there end result will always be death wether its a quick extruciatingly painful one or a long drawn out painful they were bred to die as food for other animals. Its sad that a site full of fish keepers interested in natures killers have such a problem with a mouse gettign smoked hopefully this doesnt get as bad as the snakehead video

on a side note kick ass vid hope theres some plans for a much bigger tank in the near future


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

that was tight


----------

